# And here I go......



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

This will be a short concise summary of things as they happen.

1. Started on 24th from Bangalore. Destination Melbourne via Kuala Lumpur. Malaysian Airlines. 

2. Baggage extra by 4 kgs. Malaysian Airlines stick on 40kg limit like a British Bulldog. Had to chuck out the Quilt and Food Processor Motor. 

3. Malaysian Airlines then cite 32kg per baggage limit. Had to juggle the bag contents a bit. When I had asked the (Dumb) ladies manning the Malaysian Airline Ticket office in Bangalore about any rules they have for baggage or something I should keep in mind, they had nothing to say. You have seen last of me Malaysian Airlines. No more flying with you. Take that.

4. Reached Melbourne on Time. 8.30 something in morning. Surprisingly the Customs was a breeze to pass through. Just a friendly Beagle dog sniffed the bags. No opening of the bags.

5. Crashed at friends place. 

6. Same day went to Brouke street and got the Bank account activated.

7. Got the Myke card(Expensive Transport) and the Lycamobile SIM.

Day 2:

1. Sleep patterns still creating issues.

Day 3: 

1. Call up a fellow who is renting out the bedroom of his flat. Went and finalized it.

As of now:
1. Need to Apply for Tax file number. Website is down for maintenance.
2. Need to get medicare card.

3. And biggest of all. JOB search. 

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Luck! Hope for the best for your job hunt.

Single applicant?


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on the big move.:clap2:

Waiting for your 'got a job' post.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats buddy!

Enjoy the process, I guess, It will be a life changing experience. All over again from scratch! 

Great lessons for enduring stamina for life 

BR,
Uday


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Good Luck! Hope for the best for your job hunt.
> 
> Single applicant?


Came alone. Family joins later.


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Congratulations hello420..wish you goodluck for job search, i hope you will post soon about the good news of securing Job..

Goodluck..


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to read your post bro, Congrats on landing and best wishes for the job hunt


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good Luck mate. Keep us posted about your progress.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Got myself enrolled in Medicare today. Will take about 15 days for card to arrive.
No interim card till then. Now sure If I was supposed to be given a temp Medicare number till then.

2. Updated the cell number with my bank account.

3. Tried calling up 3 consultants. Not one of them was at desk. Extended weekend still not ended it seems.


----------



## santhiyaps (Jan 13, 2013)

In which field your working?


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

santhiyaps said:


> In which field your working?


IT. Application programmer. Mainly C++.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck buddy and keep us posted!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

hello420 said:


> 1. Got myself enrolled in Medicare today. Will take about 15 days for card to arrive.
> No interim card till then. Now sure If I was supposed to be given a temp Medicare number till then.
> 
> 2. Updated the cell number with my bank account.
> ...


They do give you a temporary receipt which has your Medicare number. With that number you can use the medical services straight away.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Seek throwing up few new openings. Applied.
Seems Recruitment agents are back to work.

At least two job openings got re-posted. No difference in wordings also.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Met a consultant today.
Discussed the job for which they are looking for candidates.
Resume to be reworded a little. 
Looks like it will be a long haul.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Met a consultant today.
> Discussed the job for which they are looking for candidates.
> Resume to be reworded a little.
> Looks like it will be a long haul.


Best wishes buddy!

Expecting the post 'Landed in the Job' very soon!

BR,
Uday


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

I complete 1 week here.
Consultants asking for 2 weeks time to finalize the list of candidates.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

hello420 said:


> I complete 1 week here.
> Consultants asking for 2 weeks time to finalize the list of candidates.


Yes,

It seems that the Interview by day and offer by evening is not an Aussie affair unlike India

They seem to take time to zero in on a particular candidate! 

Any case, You might not have to worry, since you would be the best in your field! 

BR,
Uday


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

One more day gone.
Difficult to brushing up the basics if there is not motivation of any interview on horizon.
Good thing here is that if you are shortlisted for interview then 70% chance is that you will make it. Unlike in India.
Just need some interview calls.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Firstly congratulations hello420 !!

Thanks for sharing information from your initial days in Melbourne. It's immensely helpful and acts as a feel good factor for us who are yet to reach the finishing line. So kudos to you !!

I wish you all the best for your job search. After winding your way through the application process, I am sure you will be patient and working in the right direction for the same. Just display your arsenal to the employers and we would get to share your happiness soon. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats man. Good luck for the job hunt. Keep us updated


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

A rainy start to the day. Sunny later on but chilly winds throughout the day.
Went to Clayton to an Indian Store.
Developing a slight headache. Maybe too much of cold chilly winds. Or might be too much of bright sunshine.

Tomorrow will again start applying.


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hello420 said:


> 1. Got myself enrolled in Medicare today. Will take about 15 days for card to arrive.
> No interim card till then. Now sure If I was supposed to be given a temp Medicare number till then.
> 
> 2. Updated the cell number with my bank account.
> ...



Interesting point on the Medicare. Maybe we should get travel insurance which covers upto 4 weeks of reaching OZ. Did you get any info on temp Medicare.

Keep writing your experience . I am subscribing to this thread . Are you into IT ?
I am planning to come in March. Same situation. Travel solo , family joins me later.
All the best on the job search experience.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

hello420 said:


> A rainy start to the day. Sunny later on but chilly winds throughout the day.
> Went to Clayton to an Indian Store.
> Developing a slight headache. Maybe too much of cold chilly winds. Or might be too much of bright sunshine.
> 
> Tomorrow will again start applying.


Thanks for sharing your journal.
And we were so curious about what you were applying.
Tell us, tell us. Cant wait to hear.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Dont loose your patience and keep sitting tight. I am sure, you will crack soon.

Good Luck..!!!


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

hello420 said:


> A rainy start to the day. Sunny later on but chilly winds throughout the day.
> Went to Clayton to an Indian Store.
> Developing a slight headache. Maybe too much of cold chilly winds. Or might be too much of bright sunshine.
> 
> Tomorrow will again start applying.


I've some friends in australia. and they say interviewer or agents do not go in details or specializations. They just ask very generic level questions and are more interested in overall aptitude, attitude, communication skill or soft skills etc. Is it true.
I need to get started ..thats why asking....living in US from last 5 years and don't know what to expect...


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

@kanmaj10: Did not pursue the temp medicare number. More busy in Job area.

@Janneeyrre: Applying for Application Developer job in C++ arena.

@mandeepps: They are more stuck on the exact matching of the Job requirement with a person's profile. Once that happens Job happens easily.

C++ market is dominated by Finance/Trading companies. Bad thing is that almost all Finance companies are on Microsoft VC++. Big advantage if you are on that. A big negative if you are on Linux/Unix.

No luck today also. Consultant said that opening is for "Hardcore" VC++ guy. Hmmm.
But life still goes on.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @kanmaj10: Did not pursue the temp medicare number. More busy in Job area.
> 
> @Janneeyrre: Applying for Application Developer job in C++ arena.
> 
> ...


Keep up your spirits buddy!!

These are testing times, and only a DIAMOND will emerge tougher, despite the testing times.

BR,
Uday


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck 

Keep trying


----------



## kaushikczech (Oct 24, 2010)

Best of luck!! I am sure good times are ahead of you!!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @kanmaj10: Did not pursue the temp medicare number. More busy in Job area.
> 
> @Janneeyrre: Applying for Application Developer job in C++ arena.
> 
> ...


You already learned the tricks of the trade. It's only just a matter of time before you get the offer letter. Good luck mate.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

One more uneventful day.
Had first brush with a "somewhat" rude consultant. 
I smile an move on. I one day I will be ahead while he well be still there shifting through resumes.
Brings back the memories really. How exactly 10 yrs ago at this stage I was fresh out of college and looking for jobs. And how the consultants treated me.
As I grew career wise then everything changed 180 degree.

Funny that after 10 yrs the whole cycle is kind of repeating. Happy in a way because the end result then was that I had a very steep growth.

Someone has written:
Zaata nahi hai yeh Rasta Kahin aur se ho ke,
Pehele bhi gujar chuke hai, isi mukam se hoke.....

Crude translation:
<This way does not go through somewhere else,
Been through this before also>


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @kanmaj10: Did not pursue the temp medicare number. More busy in Job area.
> 
> @Janneeyrre: Applying for Application Developer job in C++ arena.
> 
> ...


Again , your inputs made me correlate with something I have observed about the Australian job market. They seem to be a Microsoft heavy market overall. Even in my field (DWBI) I am seeing more jobs on Microsoft products.

I had a similar observation on what information the recruiter asks for. 
Since I am not in Oz yet , the first question was when r u arriving to Oz followed by expected sal and if I am ok to proceed with the company. No reference was made about how they came across the profile , what's the JD like and so on.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hello420 said:


> One more uneventful day.
> Had first brush with a "somewhat" rude consultant.
> I smile an move on. I one day I will be ahead while he well be still there shifting through resumes.
> Brings back the memories really. How exactly 10 yrs ago at this stage I was fresh out of college and looking for jobs. And how the consultants treated me.
> ...


Well that's the operating cycle of life. Some good things, some bad things and some 50-50. But the show must go on !!

Your experience highlights the fact that all of us planning to migrate have to take in our stride. I may dare say, the fact of being perceived as a lame duck, when entering this new pack. It becomes tough to digest at times, especially when you know you have exited your previous pack like a roaring lion.

Time would be the best reflection of your perseverance buddy. Wish you all the best !!


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hello420 said:


> @kanmaj10: Did not pursue the temp medicare number. More busy in Job area.
> 
> @Janneeyrre: Applying for Application Developer job in C++ arena.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy - Haven't heard from you on this thread for a while. Guessing you got a job and got busy !! Please post what's happening in Sydney. I am still trying to finalize my journey date between 8th or 15th March (depending on release date from current job).


----------



## expatkukku (Feb 12, 2013)

Wish you Good Luck


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hi buddy - Haven't heard from you on this thread for a while. Guessing you got a job and got busy !! Please post what's happening in Sydney. I am still trying to finalize my journey date between 8th or 15th March (depending on release date from current job).


 If I get a job you guys will be the first ones to be informed.

Right now busy in preps. Don't want to miss out when the chance comes.

I am in Melbourne BTW. Nice people here. Except few Job Consultants that is. 

Only update I got is that Medicard has arrived.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

hello420 said:


> If I get a job you guys will be the first ones to be informed.
> 
> Right now busy in preps. Don't want to miss out when the chance comes.
> 
> ...


Well,

Give it sometime!! It is just 20 days now! And things will work out when most unexpected!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello420, Wish you your dream job very soon.

Can I ask how much money will be spent in a month if I live like you in Melbourne ? I guess you are staying single and just spending whenever its necessary and not lavishly. Asking this because I'm currently accumulating money hard for this big move. I'd be leaving family behind.

Sorry for getting you distracted from your studies.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

IndianSpice said:


> Hello420, Wish you your dream job very soon.
> 
> Can I ask how much money will be spent in a month if I live like you in Melbourne ? I guess you are staying single and just spending whenever its necessary and not lavishly. Asking this because I'm currently accumulating money hard for this big move. I'd be leaving family behind.
> 
> Sorry for getting you distracted from your studies.


1500 AUD is a decent sum of money per month.
I am not in City. I stay in suburbs. Most of people do that. In city single accommodation is very expensive. So most people share. Your biggest outgo will be rent.
If you crash in city with bachelors who cook for themselves then it will be around 500 AUD all inclusive. Saying this because one of my friend is living like that. But be ready to make some compromises as having a lot of people around you. The positive is that you will be surrounded by people who are in work or looking for work. So you can pick up lot of points. Negative or Positive depends on how you look at it.
Many Indians prefer to stay near Dandenong. It is rather far from city. But if you are not commuting to city everyday then it should be fine too. But connectivity remains a bit of issue.

Be sure to set up at least a 1 MBPS net connection at your home before you come here. Saves quite a bit of money via Skype. 

Plan for atleast 6 months of job hunt.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Few days ago I gave my first interview.
And got my first reject today. 
Well atleast it's a start.

Life still goes on.......


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Few days ago I gave my first interview.
> And got my first reject today.
> Well atleast it's a start.
> 
> Life still goes on.......



Hey buddy !! You will get a job suddenly and then look back and realise it was all too easy .
What's your skillset and which city are you in ?

I am reaching Sydney on 12th.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Few days ago I gave my first interview.
> And got my first reject today.
> Well atleast it's a start.
> 
> Life still goes on.......


Congrats on getting on to interview at-least. As you said, its a start!
Any learning from interview? anything that went wrong?


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> Hey buddy !! You will get a job suddenly and then look back and realise it was all too easy .
> What's your skillset and which city are you in ?
> 
> I am reaching Sydney on 12th.


I am a C++ developer. A crime I should say. Given the kind of response I have got till now. Much better to be a Tester with some QTP on your resume.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats on getting on to interview at-least. As you said, its a start!
> Any learning from interview? anything that went wrong?


Oh it was an eye opener. My friends had told me that if Indians are interviewing then they will go deep in code. Australians just ask theory and work you have done.
Nothing is farther from truth.
In my case interview was on Skype and they made me write code in Skype chat window itself.

Advice to all potential migrants: Take advice from those who are working in same technology and field as you.

I was not able to complete one task but remaning 70% I wrote fine. 
In india that would have had got me the job. Not here.

So the fact that "You got interview call means that you have 70% chance of getting job" actually did not work out for me. 
I did mail them afterwards for feedback but there was no response.

Whatever. Life still goes on. And I ain't quitting.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

hello420 said:


> Oh it was an eye opener. My friends had told me that if Indians are interviewing then they will go deep in code. Australians just ask theory and work you have done.
> Nothing is farther from truth.
> In my case interview was on Skype and they made me write code in Skype chat window itself.
> 
> ...


If they are paying good, they want to make sure they are hiring the best amongst the applicants. 
Obviously, you were not the boss's daughter's boy friend. 
May be someone, your secret competitor, got 80% of the questions right. 
Who knows. So prepare well and keep trying.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Hello420

Hope you land your first job soon buddy.

I have been in Melbourne for 2 weeks now. Need some advice. I have tried calling 6-7 recruiters but neither do they answer the call nor call back despite leaving a voice message. Was wondering if I need to rethink my strategy. Would you advice barging into companies/agencies without prior appointment? I haven't been able to get a single call till date , hence these questions.

Thanks





hello420 said:


> Oh it was an eye opener. My friends had told me that if Indians are interviewing then they will go deep in code. Australians just ask theory and work you have done.
> Nothing is farther from truth.
> In my case interview was on Skype and they made me write code in Skype chat window itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Hello420
> 
> Hope you land your first job soon buddy.
> 
> ...


You need to take appointment before going into the agencies. Here everyone works on Appointment principle.

Usually recruiters call back when they feel that your profile matches the job description. Make sure that your cover letter is very well written. 99.99% of recruiters never read your resume.

BTW 2 weeks is nothing. Be prepared for long innings in worst case. Though I do hope that you will find something very soon.

Do let me know if you have anymore questions. Will be happy to reply.
But do take them with a pinch of salt. After all I have not been able to be much of a success here myself.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

hello420 said:


> You need to take appointment before going into the agencies. Here everyone works on Appointment principle.
> 
> Usually recruiters call back when they feel that your profile matches the job description. Make sure that your cover letter is very well written. 99.99% of recruiters never read your resume.
> 
> ...


Hello420,
Your advice/suggestions are always something we seek to get a touch of the local flavor. Don't worry. You will land a job soon.

Birbal is as well known as Akbar, but never took to the battlefield


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Good things happen, but a bit late *

Don't worry mate. Probably a job is waiting for you. You just need to wait and put efforts till the time dark clouds go off 

Best of luck !

I am planning to come in May end. Let's see, how things will turn up for me then 
Anticipating it may be no different for me too, but still .... life goes ON


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Can you tell me how many days it would take for a person to do the basic formalities like TFN, registrations, community centre, bank account,etc after the initial entry. Job I understand, its big hunt 
Good luck for your job.
Thanks, Sandy.



hello420 said:


> This will be a short concise summary of things as they happen.
> 
> 1. Started on 24th from Bangalore. Destination Melbourne via Kuala Lumpur. Malaysian Airlines.
> 
> ...


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

sandy4aus said:


> Can you tell me how many days it would take for a person to do the basic formalities like TFN, registrations, community centre, bank account,etc after the initial entry. Job I understand, its big hunt
> Good luck for your job.
> Thanks, Sandy.


TFN is online thing. Takes NIL time.
Medicare can be done by visiting the Medicare office. Just fill up a form and the job is done. Their responsibility to send the card in a week or so.
Centerlink I have not done till now. 
Bank account can be opened while you are in India only. I got it opened in NAB. Just visit the bank to activate it once you are here.

Job hunt is the real pain.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hello420 said:


> TFN is online thing. Takes NIL time.
> Medicare can be done by visiting the Medicare office. Just fill up a form and the job is done. Their responsibility to send the card in a week or so.
> Centerlink I have not done till now.
> Bank account can be opened while you are in India only. I got it opened in NAB. Just visit the bank to activate it once you are here.
> ...


So one day is enough for all these?
Also tfn is completely online or you apply online then need to visit them also?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

superm said:


> So one day is enough for all these?
> Also tfn is completely online or you apply online then need to visit them also?




TFN is online only. You can call them after a week to get your TFN or you can wait till they post it to you. 

Rest all should also be easy if you know where to go, i meant the address... and take all your details (and copies recommended) with you to avoid delays...


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Good luck*

You will definitely get thru.. wish you good luck.

I just got my VISA Grant for NSW. Planning to move in August. Your exp will help me a lot


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Address problem*

I've learnt that for Medicare, etc you need to have an address since PO Box does not work. This will be the address they will use to send the card for Medicare & other services.

- I'd like to know how did you manage to arrange for an address after landing?

I'd be going to a friend's home in Sydney for 3-4 days. Then I'll be searching for a shared accommodation. Now, I am wondering as to which address shall I give since it is advisable to get yourself registered for Medicare and other services as soon as possible.



hello420 said:


> TFN is online thing. Takes NIL time.
> Medicare can be done by visiting the Medicare office. Just fill up a form and the job is done. Their responsibility to send the card in a week or so.
> Centerlink I have not done till now.
> Bank account can be opened while you are in India only. I got it opened in NAB. Just visit the bank to activate it once you are here.
> ...


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I've learnt that for Medicare, etc you need to have an address since PO Box does not work. This will be the address they will use to send the card for Medicare & other services.
> 
> - I'd like to know how did you manage to arrange for an address after landing?
> 
> I'd be going to a friend's home in Sydney for 3-4 days. Then I'll be searching for a shared accommodation. Now, I am wondering as to which address shall I give since it is advisable to get yourself registered for Medicare and other services as soon as possible.


In Sydney , they are giving appointments for Medicare enrollments. So don't assume that you will walk in one day and it will be done. I suggest take the appointment. By the time you submit the form ,you would have moved out to your rented place. So you can then fill in that address instead of your friends address. The address can also be changed later.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I've learnt that for Medicare, etc you need to have an address since PO Box does not work. This will be the address they will use to send the card for Medicare & other services.
> 
> - I'd like to know how did you manage to arrange for an address after landing?


I gave friend's address. You can do the same. Later on you can change the address online.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

kanmaj10 said:


> In Sydney , they are giving appointments for Medicare enrollments. So don't assume that you will walk in one day and it will be done. I suggest take the appointment. By the time you submit the form ,you would have moved out to your rented place. So you can then fill in that address instead of your friends address. The address can also be changed later.


Hmm..... that's a useful piece of information concerning appointments. Let's see if they'll be following the same procedure up till May. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I will take an appointment online when I get there


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

hello420 said:


> I gave friend's address. You can do the same. Later on you can change the address online.


Yeah, that'll be the case with me too. Initially, I will also give my friend's address.
However, though the address can be changed later I was wondering if they also verify the address after we change it online.

Also, can you pls. share what all documents are required for registering yourself in Medicare?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Also - can somebody tell with regards to bringing these to Oz:
- Do we need to bring any photostate copies of any orig docs we have with us - is photostates are required anywhere?
- How many photos are required (we require them, right?) - count and size?


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Yeah, that'll be the case with me too. Initially, I will also give my friend's address.
> However, though the address can be changed later I was wondering if they also verify the address after we change it online.
> 
> Also, can you pls. share what all documents are required for registering yourself in Medicare?


No verification of address at all.
Infact you will be surprised that you can just go an walk up to a shop selling SIM card and buy one. No photo asked. No questions asked. No address verification. Infact they don't even ask for address.

For medicare you need to have your passport in person. Passport should have stamp of the immigration as to when you entered.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Also - can somebody tell with regards to bringing these to Oz:
> - Do we need to bring any photostate copies of any orig docs we have with us - is photostates are required anywhere?
> - How many photos are required (we require them, right?) - count and size?


Orig docs means? Degrees and certificates?
I got them here. Although not sure if they will ask for them.

I got lot of passport sized photos. But they have not asked for it till now. Not the bank. Not the SIM company.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup - degree certificates, we don't have to carry photostates of them - do we? those are not required anywhere, right?
Nobody seem to see any docs/photos there. Nice!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Yup - degree certificates, we don't have to carry photostates of them - do we? those are not required anywhere, right?
> Nobody seem to see any docs/photos there. Nice!


No you don't need copies of your certificates.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Dont lose hope*



hello420 said:


> I am a C++ developer. A crime I should say. Given the kind of response I have got till now. Much better to be a Tester with some QTP on your resume.


Hey, I am a C++ developer too. I have heard that opportunities for the same are very less.Maybe updating urself with another language like Java would help.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Hey, I am a C++ developer too. I have heard that opportunities for the same are very less.Maybe updating urself with another language like Java would help.


Definitely. Frankly speaking I see C++ scope getting reduced day by day. We got now frameworks already written and available off the shelf for use. 
One place where C++ is still in use is trading software where every nanosecond matters.
For the rest it is surely getting replaced by more programmer friendly technologies.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Definitely. Frankly speaking I see C++ scope getting reduced day by day. We got now frameworks already written and available off the shelf for use.
> One place where C++ is still in use is trading software where every nanosecond matters.
> For the rest it is surely getting replaced by more programmer friendly technologies.


How about your job search - got one?


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

superm said:


> How about your job search - got one?


Still looking.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pal, in how many interviews were you able to land in? It's been 2 months now and you are not able to secure a job. It is frightening and scary for me as to what should I expect when I arrive there 




hello420 said:


> Still looking.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Pal, in how many interviews were you able to land in? It's been 2 months now and you are not able to secure a job. It is frightening and scary for me as to what should I expect when I arrive there


Nothing like that. Everyone is different.
There are many people smarter than me. And they have got job.
I am a slow guy. Things happen slowly for me. 

Also having in demand skills helps a lot.

So don't worry. Hope for the best.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

don't worry - give a tough fight and you shall have it! Heard market is opening up now!
Best of luck!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Nothing like that. Everyone is different.
> There are many people smarter than me. And they have got job.
> I am a slow guy. Things happen slowly for me.
> 
> ...


Dnt worry mate... U will get the best... Patience pays off


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed. :yo:

Hoping the best for you too. Keep yourself focused, along with patience and you'd land into a job for sure. Best of luck buddy ! 



hello420 said:


> Nothing like that. Everyone is different.
> There are many people smarter than me. And they have got job.
> I am a slow guy. Things happen slowly for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks buddy



hello420 said:


> You need to take appointment before going into the agencies. Here everyone works on Appointment principle.
> 
> Usually recruiters call back when they feel that your profile matches the job description. Make sure that your cover letter is very well written. 99.99% of recruiters never read your resume.
> 
> ...


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

The market is bad, no doubt. But, like everywhere else jobs are mostly secured through references. If you can find some kind of a local referee, it would work out the best. 

Sometimes trying out odd jobs on freelance sites like odesk.com can help build up such a reference (even if you dont get the deal, the contact can be helpful) apart from providing small time cash ...


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Long time due update. I was able to get a contract role for an initial 6 months. Later the contract kept renewing. And finally I was offered permanent role in the same organization.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

hello420 said:


> Long time due update. I was able to get a contract role for an initial 6 months. Later the contract kept renewing. And finally I was offered permanent role in the same organization.


congrats


----------



## BimalKumar (May 10, 2014)

Congrats...party to Banti hai re...party to...party to...


----------

